# Lettered tires: Yeah or "Ghey?"



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

How would raised white lettered tires look on a b13? I am looking at BFGoodrich tires with raised white letters (13"). I love the looks but what do you think? Are they too ricey or does it scream "racer boy?" Yeah I know it's my car blah blah, but what do you think?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

no not any raised white letter or whitewall at all...keep your sidewalls nice and black.....


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

I dont think it's either. I think it screams "I wish this was a NASCAR".


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Wagon Wagon said:


> *I dont think it's either. I think it screams "I wish this was a NASCAR". *


you read my mind


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Raised white letters are too expensive as they require you to go buy an 80s Camaro to match.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

RWL went out with the muscle car. They were the hot ticket when most cars had whitewalls. Only the really cheap cars had black only.

With the ascension of pocket rockets and low profile tires, blackwalls became chic. Now, to me, whitewall says...well, American Rice. As opposed to all other rice...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

mullets and lettered tires


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I've seen some cars raised white letters look good on...others they look crappy. Whitewalls look crappy no matter what. You might as well throw wire wheels on your car if you have those.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Wait. If you got a hemi sticking out of the hood of your B13, the letters may look good. Just get american racing 'mags' to match.

Seth


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well looks like the "gheys" have it. LOL!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

no...uh, dont do it. wouldnt be prudent at this juncter? getting the picture?


----------

